# Switchboard not working



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

I moved an Access application designed many years ago in Access 2000 (which I still use on my desktop) to my laptop which has Access 2010. I kept the format .mdb; did not convert it to .accdb. 

I did this recently with another application and the Switchboard continued to work perfectly. But in this latest app, it doesn't. The Switchboard opens when the dB is opened, but it's blank except for the picture, title at the top, and one button with nothing after it. It's supposed to have 4 choices on page 1, and 8 choices on page 2, but as I say, it's blank. When I open Switchboard Manager, all the items are there; they just don't display on the Switchboard.

Why? What do I have to do to make the Switchboard work in Access 2010?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See if these instructions from Rutgers Univ. are helpful: Switchboard in Access 2010


----------



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

Corday said:


> See if these instructions from Rutgers Univ. are helpful: Switchboard in Access 2010


I had already done that (added the Switchboard Mgr. to my QuickAccess toolbar), but subsequently decided to give up on trying to make the switchboard work and am using a form with buttons instead. 

Three of the buttons I put on the form work perfectly, but the 4th is an enigma. In the old switchboard, I had a button that had a "Run app" macro to open a mail-merge document. I can find no equivalent macro in Access 2010. There is an "Application" choice, but the only available action is "Quit application". The previous macro system allowed you to enter the path and Word doc name, which it would open. How can that be done in 2010?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't know your level of expertise, but you have to create it: Working with Macros and Expressions in Access 2010


----------



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

Corday said:


> Don't know your level of expertise, but you have to create it: Working with Macros and Expressions in Access 2010


Yeah, I've already read that site. It's essentially worthless for anyone who's relatively new to Office 2010.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I of course don't know exactly what project you're working on, but could you do it all in Word?


----------



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

Corday said:


> I of course don't know exactly what project you're working on, but could you do it all in Word?


Getting the mail-merge to work can be done "manually" by opening the Word doc, clicking the Mailings tab, and then clicking the 'Preview Results' icon on the ribbon. But I'm dealing with a multitude of non-computer-savvy people, and while this process is simple to you and me, it's astrophysics to them. . . which is why I want a button.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Give this video a shot: Video: Create a navigation form - Office.com
Another thought. Through Office versions 2000-2007 your command was possible. I don't know your operation, however you can run different versions of the same Office App as long as they're in separate directories.


----------



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

Corday said:


> Give this video a shot: Video: Create a navigation form - Office.com
> Another thought. Through Office versions 2000-2007 your command was possible. I don't know your operation, however you can run different versions of the same Office App as long as they're in separate directories.


That is a complete surprise to me. I have NEVER been able to have more than one version of M$ Office on a hard drive, because when I tried to install another version when a different version was already installed, it would tell me that and stop the installation. Perhaps that's because I'm installing Office, not a standalone app (like Access).

In any case, I'm going to have to use and get used to Office 2010, much as I dislike it, because that's what 2 of the 3 non-profits I support have moved to.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

There is a RunApp macro.
If you open the macro screen.
Select "Show All Actions" on the ribbon bar.
RunApp will appear


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

From what I understand Access 2010 uses macros for the switchboard while Access 2003 uses VBA. So when upgrading there might be problems with the switchboard.
You can also try deleting the switchboard and recreating it.

Why do you use Mailmerge in Word? Is it not easier to create a report in Access - that way everything stays in Access?


----------



## KNRover (Oct 12, 2008)

AlbertMC2 said:


> From what I understand Access 2010 uses macros for the switchboard while Access 2003 uses VBA. So when upgrading there might be problems with the switchboard.
> You can also try deleting the switchboard and recreating it.
> 
> Why do you use Mailmerge in Word? Is it not easier to create a report in Access - that way everything stays in Access?


I think it's the other way around. Access 2003 uses macros, 2010 using VBA.

I'm doing a mail-merge for a letter and envelope. The source of the name, address, and some fields within the letter is an Access query.


----------

